
The Berkeley Pit - ra88it
https://www.topic.com/postcards-from-the-edge
======
d6e
Why can't they slowly push more dirt into the pit filling it up as they pump
out and filter/treat the water?

~~~
ratacat
First and foremost because "they" cashed out all their profits over seas and
bankrupted the company, neatly avoiding any of the responsibility of dealing
with the repercussions of their actions. This is the most basic strategy of
mining companies everywhere. They. Don't. Ever. Clean. Up. Their. Messes. If
they did, most mining wouldn't be profitable. This is why people get up in
arms about the DAPL pipeline and other such projects.

------
dekhn
See also Iron Mountain Mine in CA. It's a Superfund site and it generates pH
-3.6 water (which is absurd).

